

Why do Linux fanatics want to make Windows 8 less secure? - aab1d
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/why-do-linux-fanatics-want-to-make-windows-8-less-secure/4100

======
rbanffy
Isn't it lovely how Ed Bott always tries to spin everything into something
favorable to Microsoft?

In the same page, he says "microscopic percentage of the PC market that uses
Linux" and "A non-trivial percentage of PC buyers will want to replace the
installed operating system with either an older Windows version or an
alternate operating system (like Linux)".

~~~
rbanffy
Isn't it lovely there is always some volunteer Microsoft astroturfer ready to
downvote every comment critical of any material favorable to Microsoft?

------
zenobia
This is dumb. It's all about controlling your products that you own, and
locking out the competition. Windows is a security disaster, and it doesn't
matter how much duct tape and staples they load up on, it's still an insecure
piece of junk.

